# Friday Fun Time



## falcon123 (Mar 5, 2010)

Not really a joke but does not really fit elsewhere!

Please open a Word document and type

= rand (100,50)

into it. Wait 5 seconds and...


----------



## am64 (Mar 5, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Not really a joke but does not really fit elsewhere!
> 
> Please open a Word document and type
> 
> ...



nothing falcon nothing happened ?


----------



## am64 (Mar 5, 2010)

am64 said:


> nothing falcon nothing happened ?



nope at least a minute has past and nothing ??


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 5, 2010)

am64 said:


> nope at least a minute has past and nothing ??



Err, it worked for people I e-mailed it to. Did you do a CR? I think that it may not work on some of the slimmed down versions, i.e. Home rather than Office versions. Has anyone else tried?


----------



## am64 (Mar 5, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Err, it worked for people I e-mailed it to. Did you do a CR? I think that it may not work on some of the slimmed down versions, i.e. Home rather than Office versions. Has anyone else tried?



ummmm whats a CR and yes im using student office edition ??? i think


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 5, 2010)

am64 said:


> ummmm whats a CR and yes im using student office edition ??? i think



It is Carriage Return. LOL


----------



## am64 (Mar 5, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> It is Carriage Return. LOL



ummmmm what is carriage return ?


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 5, 2010)

am64 said:


> ummmmm what is carriage return ?



The Return key for when you want to go to the next line. It is on the right of the main keyboard between the Back Space and Shift keys


----------



## Annimay (Mar 5, 2010)

Carriage return = enter key

It worked for me.  You have to type it exactly, I tried to copy and paste it first but that didn't work.


----------



## Donald (Mar 5, 2010)

yes it worked put = rand (100,50) and press return (enter) I got 53 pages of the quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog


----------

